# promtail for FreeBSD?



## tarkhil (Jun 24, 2022)

Hello

Are there any ports/packages for promtail? sysutils/loki builds only loki itself.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 24, 2022)

tarkhil said:


> Are there any ports/packages for promtail?


Did you know Freshports has a search option?






						FreshPorts -- Search
					

Search




					www.freshports.org


----------



## tarkhil (Jun 24, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Did you know Freshports has a search option?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




```
no results found
```

So I've asked here. 
Okay, I'll build promtail and logcli manually for now.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 24, 2022)

tarkhil said:


> So I've asked here.


And where do you think we search for ports? If Freshports says "no results" there are no ports for it.


----------



## tarkhil (Jun 24, 2022)

SirDice said:


> And where do you think we search for ports? If Freshports says "no results" there are no ports for it.


Maybe someone is working on it.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 24, 2022)

tarkhil said:


> Maybe someone is working on it.


Then ask if someone is working on it? Now it looks like you can't be bothered to do a simple search.


----------



## sidetone (Jun 24, 2022)

Can there be a sticky thread, that includes how to use ports-mgmt/psearch with a manpage inclusion, and other methods for finding if something exists? psearch(1) with important commonly used arguments like -s for deep search which is useful with -c for category, and using less(1) with it.

Also, a link to the Porters' Handbook, and maybe other handbooks and resources in the sticky thread. Maybe architecture or developers' handbook. Also, something that answers commonly asked or questions or commonly given answers to porting.


----------



## getopt (Jun 24, 2022)

sidetone said:


> Can there be a sticky thread, that includes how to ...



And can that be sticky please only to those who need it sticky?

What about a fat bar over 50% of the running window displaying an exam on the matter. The bar gets bigger when failing the test and goes away when having passed the exam.


----------



## sidetone (Jun 24, 2022)

Maybe only 1 thread, which gets updated with posts by mods. While, I know where to find it, I could use a quick link to the Porters' Handbook.


----------



## Erichans (Jun 24, 2022)

"While, I know where to find it, I could use a quick link to the Porters' Handbook."

forums.freebsd.org has the nice menu bar copied from freebsd.org:
Documentation > Porter's Handbook


----------



## sidetone (Jun 24, 2022)

Is it necessary for people to state the obvious, on where something can be found? That's what, "I know where to find it" means. What I wrote would be even quicker than that, hence convenient. Anyone who has been here a while knows that, and I've referenced the Porters' Handbook a few times. It would be mainly a sticky for those who are new, but it would still be convenient for everyone.

It's like saying, "you can buy groceries at the grocery store."


----------

